# Difference in 30" backs and 31" Laws



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Right now Ive got 30" backs on my bike, and I really like the backs, but there are a lot of people willing to trade 31" laws for a 30" backs and Im thinking about it. My questions is do the 31" laws put that much more stress on your bike than the 30s? I know both put a lot and there is a good chance of breaking something with the 30s, but does it increase that much more with the 31s? Also, I have the red EPI secondary, is that enough for 31s? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yellow secondary would be prime for 31's


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

The 30's and 31's are very similiar, i think you would be happy either way you went. The 31's do have a little more lug but I wouldn't consider it enough to say they will break more and if you were happy with your red secondary with 30's then you will be with the 31's too.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

agreed wit bighead up there


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally wouldn't get rid of my backs for 31's and I personally don't like the yellow spring but everyone has they're opinion on both.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i run yellow with my 31's. Seems to do the job.
We'll see how she does with the new pipe.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

the only problem that might be an issue wit the yellow is the heat it produces from being tight on the belt. u can smell the belt "burning" alot. but we shall see how it does.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

1"....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bump530 said:


> the only problem that might be an issue wit the yellow is the heat it produces from being tight on the belt. u can smell the belt "buring" alot. but we shall see how it does.


yep you can smell it when in a hole under load. We'll see how long that belt lasts.


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. So I should be safe to go ahead and get the 31s? Im just going to pay alot more attention to the right thumb.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I like my 31's. You should too


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was looking at your thread on heating the plastics to make them fit, is that still needed if I am running the IRS offset rims and a 2" lift?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. they'll still rub in a couple places, especially at full turn.


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Guess spacers may be in the future, I'll have to see once I get them on. Im not to worried about the footwells are anything cause they can easily be trimmed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

MST500 said:


> I was looking at your thread on heating the plastics to make them fit, is that still needed if I am running the IRS offset rims and a 2" lift?


probably so. They're large tires. If you have to though it doesnt take very long and u cant even tell you did it later on.
Mine still grabbed the front bash plate and ripped it right off. 
i like how it looks without it I think. now I need a HL bumper and a new front bash plate.


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

From that story I'm not so sure I believe the tires just "ripped it off" lol.:naughty:
Or is that the story you had to tell somone to get the new HL parts.

I'm telling you, i was just riding and they came right off.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they'll **** sure rip it off. they rub on it at full or less than full turn. my 28's pulled mine off when it was at stock height. or atleast that's what i blame


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm his witness for it ripping it right off we were riding and kept hearing SLAPPA SLAPPA SLAPPA every time he turned hard (yes, that _IS_ the sound it was making) And before we new it the front plastic bash plate was folded under draggin the ground.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep  now its a cut off piece of junk laying on the floor of my garage. In fact it's still in the same spot it was when you were here, Jon. I'm a tidy guy


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

one of our guys that ride in our group bought a new tyrex and put 30 silver backs on and broke one of his axles the first time out


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That has to suck major!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah i guess he did :haha: prob had his foot in it when it happened !! LOL I destroyed my right front axle about a week after switching to the 650 from the old 400. had to learn to be easy on the throttle :haha::haha: kawie V-twins love to break ****:agreed:regardless of what its on


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

The liquid courage will cost you some axles.


----------



## duby05 (Dec 30, 2008)

tends to happen when you put little too much throttle to it and catch traction


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

w8tnonu22 said:


> The liquid courage will cost you some axles.


Wheels, fenders, plastics, knees, helmets, foot rests, headaches and that was just last time I rode.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea, I've broken 3 gorilla axles on the back and still have 2 1/2 months of warranty left. I'm moving those to the wife's bike and I have a set of turner's sitting there ready to go in. Gotta love having a warranty, just don't think I'll need it with the turners. I'll definitly give them a full test this summer.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Turners are THICK


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what's the round about price difference turner vs gorilla


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

All the bending, spacers, and clearance issues made me decide to just get a new set of 30" backs. Thank goodness for WARRANTY, lol


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

About $25 cheaper for the Turner's depending on where you get the Gorilla's from.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont think there is a big difference in them. i think the laws are better in my opinion. they paddle better for some reason in the water. the backs dig and brek too many axles.


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I went from 29.5 laws and put 32 Backs on mine and have not had a problem.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

BigP said:


> what's the round about price difference turner vs gorilla


 To me the difference is easy....I'm only an hour from Gorilla in W. Monroe, LA. lol No shipping necessary!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I live about 20 minutes from Turner Cycles and may try his axles one of these days but as of now I will say as close as we are to his shop in Humble you still see the majority of Gorilla axles on the trails around here. One thing I will give Gorilla is they are very prompt about getting parts back to you even with having to ship them, I have sent them an axle on a Mon. and received it back fixed on my porch on Thurs. and be ready to ride for the weekend.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Very good customer service out of Gorilla!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Very good customer service out of Gorilla!


:agreed: They are very quick to get your axles back to you.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

quick on getting them back yes, but bad about making you pay a COD without telling you. and u have to have cashier check, certified check, or money order to pay. kinda hard to do when u dont know how much it is, or u work during the day. 

sorry im still a little bitter on that subject lmfao.

ive never seen either tire out do the other. as far as breakin, i bet there are the same. as far as axles, i would recommend waiting to get Tuners for the rear.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

bump530 said:


> quick on getting them back yes, but bad about making you pay a COD without telling you. and u have to have cashier check, certified check, or money order to pay. kinda hard to do when u dont know how much it is, or u work during the day.
> 
> sorry im still a little bitter on that subject lmfao.


 

Yeah I remember that little dilemma as well....


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah im glad u were understanding thru all that. i still feel bad about that one axle lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what do they make you pay?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

they make u pay for the shipping and both boots. It comes out to be about $50, which isnt bad. It was just the way they went about it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's lame. payin for boots sucks. that should be included in them warranty'n their messed up piece.. unless the boot tearin was the cause


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

bump530 said:


> yeah im glad u were understanding thru all that. i still feel bad about that one axle lol


 
Wasn't a problem man it was a quick easy fix and like I said then there's alot of people out there that would have installed that new boot and let me find that on my own.


----------

